# Midlands Car Care - Audi RS4 Swissvax Corrective Detail - Best of Show



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Firstly please allow me to apologise for the lack of write ups from us recently - those of you who follow us on Facebook will see that we've been somewhat swamped recently with work so write ups have had to take a back seat for a little while but I'm keen to get back into the habit of posting them as I complete a project.

Also please excuse the state of our unit which is finally seeing the beginning of its overhaul (that'll be another thread) which will include a number of rooms being built, the entire unit is being insulated and re-walled, a false ceiling along with a smaller shutter door behind our main large outer door. A scissor lift or two and air conditioning will also be added towards mid April and a fresh lick of paint - I can't wait to see it all completed!

Onto the RS4 which is the subject of this write up. The owner recently sold his K04'd Mk6 Golf GTI and bought a car he'd wanted to own for quite a while - he managed to find the right example in terms of spec (RS4 buckets, carbon interior, sat nav etc) but the paintwork was looking a little tired and being black it was very evident. He approached us regarding the paints condition and to see what would be possible restoration wise. He opted for a Correction Detail and chose Best of Show to get the car looking its best for the forthcoming Spring period (if it ever comes!)

We were also tasked with fitting replacement OEM rear lights, new number plates, an interior overhaul along with fitting new number plates. The car has also recently had its wheels refurb'd.

A few before shots with the existing LED style rear lights, which were to be removed:


DSC06157 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC06160 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC06161 by RussZS, on Flickr

The wheels, tyres, arches and calipers were cleansed first with AutoSmart G101, Smart Wheels, Tardis and IronX with various brushes:


DSC06162 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC06163 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC06164 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC06165 by RussZS, on Flickr

Next up we foamed the RS4 with Autobrite Magifoam which was left to dwell on this cool and cloudy day for around 8-10 minutes. The solution was also used with various brushes to clean the more intricate parts of the car:


DSC06166 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC06168 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC06170 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC06173 by RussZS, on Flickr

After removing the snow foam with a high pressure rinse we hand washed the car with a CarPro Mitt and Auto Finesse Lather shampoo:


DSC06174 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC06175 by RussZS, on Flickr

Following another high pressure rinse we began to decontaminate the paintwork safely and efficiently using IronX to remove any fallout and AutoSmart Tardis on the tar deposits, which were liberally scattered along the lower half of the Audi.

Next the car was moved inside to finish off the decon process using Auto Finesse's clay bar in conjunction with Valet Pro's Citrus Bling as lubrication, which is a good choice as it aids the following drying process:


DSC06176 by RussZS, on Flickr

Next we safely dried using the patting method with new Uber Drying towels and also used our Aeolus blower to remove any trapped water from areas such as the wing mirrors:


DSC06177 by RussZS, on Flickr

This left us with a clean car free of contamination but it was very evident at this stage that the paintwork was looking very tired. We moved on to begin assessing the paintwork for any signs of resprayed areas and also to assess the paintwork for thickness.

Average paint reading was around the 160 mark, which is common for Audi's of this age:


DSC06179 by RussZS, on Flickr

We never begin machine polishing under the assumption that all Audi paint of this era is 'hard' so we methodically tested various machines and combinations whilst assessing removal rates and results until we found the optimal combination to progress around the car with.

We settled on Rupes BigFoot with Optimum MF Discs and Meguairs 101 for cutting, followed by BigFoot and the Rupes Diamond Gloss and matching pad for refining. We also used the same pads on a Festool Rotex 90 'forced DA' in tighter areas.

Some pictures from the corrective process - most are before we refined so please excuse any marring evident in the photos:


DSC06182 by RussZS, on Flickr

Before:


DSC06186 by RussZS, on Flickr

After:


DSC06187 by RussZS, on Flickr

Drivers side rear door under 150W Halide:


DSC06190 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC06191 by RussZS, on Flickr

Some deeper defects remain but generally massively improved.

A section from the bonnet:


DSC06199 by RussZS, on Flickr

Drivers side wing:


DSC06203 by RussZS, on Flickr

Zoomed shot:


DSC06206 by RussZS, on Flickr

We also have a modified Caddy in with us at the moment, which has been wet sanded and is being machined back - a little sneak peek:


DSC06216 by RussZS, on Flickr

Back to the RS4 - before:


DSC06229 by RussZS, on Flickr

After:


DSC06230 by RussZS, on Flickr

We also removed the number plates and existing residue to ensure the new plates would bond correctly by soaking the area with a tissue saturated with Tardis, leaving it for a few moments, then wiping clean:


DSC06237 by RussZS, on Flickr

The V8 badges were also placed incorrectly so we removed these at the owners request:


DSC06239 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC06240 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC06243 by RussZS, on Flickr

Before:


DSC06246 by RussZS, on Flickr

After:


DSC06248 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC06250 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC06251 by RussZS, on Flickr

The exhausts were looking a little tired thanks to the V8:


DSC06270 by RussZS, on Flickr

Britemax Easy Cut was used to make short work of restoring them:


DSC06274 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC06272 by RussZS, on Flickr

After a final dust down, we finished with this Swissvax trio - Best of Show on the paintwork, AutoBahn on the wheels and Pneu (two coats) on the tyres:


DSC06275 by RussZS, on Flickr

The new number plates were fitted:


DSC06276 by RussZS, on Flickr

Finally, after a good 25 hours or so (I lost count!), some after shots:


DSC06277 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC06278 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC06283 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC06288 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC06291 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC06298 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC06299 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC06301 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC06304 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC06306 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC06309 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC06311 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC06313 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC06315 by RussZS, on Flickr

Thank you for taking the time to read this - any feeback or comments would be greatly appreciated.

We have a busy week ahead including a VW Amarok, VW Caddy, Audi TTRS, Focus ST Mk3, Toyota GT86, Clio 172, Mk1 Focus RS and a Mk5 Golf GTI! I do have a good 15-20 write ups to post too including a stunning Audi S4 and a very nice white Evo 9 GT, which hopefully I'll be able to do over the next few days.

Thanks,
Russ.


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Looks Stunning! Great work and write up, nice correction shots too.

That PTG looks interesting, one i've not seen before, so I spot an average reading?

Gaz


----------



## Dift (May 22, 2011)

:thumb:

Thanks for taking the time to write that up Russ. It's always nice to have a write up where the whole process and products are set out.

I do like seeing what the professionals can do.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Amazing work as always, paintwork's like a mirror; simply stunning :thumb:


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

Looks great:doublesho
Can I ask, the picture you've put on after mentioning the AF lather with all the car covered in suds, what ratio did you mix that at, and did you use hot or cold water. When I use lather it never suds up that much


----------



## davo3587 (May 9, 2012)

As always Russ faultless, i have to admit i have a thing for theses cars. Keep up the great posts.


----------



## slammed172 (Aug 17, 2008)

Work is impeccable and so is that car. Perfect RS4. Want/Would like.

:thumb:


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

Great job there well done. I could only dream of being able to correct paintwork like that. I look forward to a write up of the vw amarok if you plan on doing one.


----------



## TJenkos (May 6, 2009)

Awesome work as always Russ, glad to see it as a whole write-up as the results from on Facebook looked fantastic!


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Love it love it love it! Fantastic 50:50 and awesome gloss at the end!


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

amazing!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Detail My Ride said:


> Looks Stunning! Great work and write up, nice correction shots too.
> 
> That PTG looks interesting, one i've not seen before, so I spot an average reading?
> 
> Gaz


Thanks Gaz. Hope you're well mate, I missed you at UD13 but managed to catch up with Nath. I got the PDG from Shinearama, it was about £250 I think. I killed my PD8 so needed something quickly and happened to be nearby. It's been brilliant so far and would thoroughly recommend it from the range of cheaper machines.



Dift said:


> :thumb:
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to write that up Russ. It's always nice to have a write up where the whole process and products are set out.
> 
> I do like seeing what the professionals can do.


Thank you for taking the time to post, much appreciated 



Trip tdi said:


> Amazing work as always, paintwork's like a mirror; simply stunning :thumb:


Thanks as always Trip, very kind of you - hope you're well buddy 



Steve8182 said:


> Looks great:doublesho
> Can I ask, the picture you've put on after mentioning the AF lather with all the car covered in suds, what ratio did you mix that at, and did you use hot or cold water. When I use lather it never suds up that much


Hi Steve,

Yes that's from Lather and the CarPro mitt. I use maybe 2 capfuls but don't generally measure it out if I'm honest. I do get my pressure washer into the bucket though to keep it foamed up.

Thanks for the kind words 

Russ.



davo3587 said:


> As always Russ faultless, i have to admit i have a thing for theses cars. Keep up the great posts.


I fell in love with it if I'm honest, but I tend to with every car I do lately! I LOVED the white Evo9 GT!



slammed172 said:


> Work is impeccable and so is that car. Perfect RS4. Want/Would like.
> 
> :thumb:


Thank you 



WhiteRoc_170 said:


> Great job there well done. I could only dream of being able to correct paintwork like that. I look forward to a write up of the vw amarok if you plan on doing one.


You'll get there I'm sure  I'll definitely be doing something for the Amarok - its owned by the owner of the Amarok forum and all the guy building my website for me. It's being wrapped by us soon too


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

TJenkos said:


> Awesome work as always Russ, glad to see it as a whole write-up as the results from on Facebook looked fantastic!


Thank you 



Ns1980 said:


> Love it love it love it! Fantastic 50:50 and awesome gloss at the end!


Thanks Nick. It's a tough call between one of these and an S4 but I think the tuneability of the 3.0TFSI has FINALLY made my mind up! Hope you're well.



TopSport+ said:


> amazing!


Thank you as always


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> Thanks Gaz. Hope you're well mate, I missed you at UD13 but managed to catch up with Nath. I got the PDG from Shinearama, it was about £250 I think. I killed my PD8 so needed something quickly and happened to be nearby. It's been brilliant so far and would thoroughly recommend it from the range of cheaper machines.


Yes I had a look around for you but was a bit all over the place!

Cool looks a funky bit of kit, something to add to the never ending list lol!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Detail My Ride said:


> Yes I had a look around for you but was a bit all over the place!
> 
> Cool looks a funky bit of kit, something to add to the never ending list lol!


I wasn't feeling too clever so only stayed for 2 hours or so. It's definitely worth a shot, it seems a bit more consistent than the PD's gauges.


----------



## squeakyclean32 (Mar 13, 2010)

Some beautiful pics & one Stunning car at the end after all your hard work :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Chrissyronald (Jan 15, 2012)

Stunning car that! Nice work


----------



## zsdom (Aug 30, 2011)

Looks stunning in the tesco's shots, a car I'd love to own


----------



## DannyMair (Jan 18, 2013)

Nothing but love for this. Great work


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Fantastic work as always Russ.


----------



## Ryboy_23 (Feb 18, 2013)

Great work there


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

First, may I say your work on the car resulted in a massive improvement. All credit to you.


Can I ask why, when you are planning to clay and then machine polish a car, you use such "boutique" products such as magifoam and lather? Why not use "heavy duty" cleaners to provide a clean start. Surely there are better products to give you that deep clean base from which you can then clay and polish? If you intend to clay and machine polish is there no need to use such "LSP friendly products" (which by their nature cannot clean as well) in the early stages of your detail?

Thanks:thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

fatdazza said:


> First, may I say your work on the car resulted in a massive improvement. All credit to you.
> 
> Can I ask why, when you are planning to clay and then machine polish a car, you use such "boutique" products such as magifoam and lather? Why not use "heavy duty" cleaners to provide a clean start. Surely there are better products to give you that deep clean base from which you can then clay and polish? If you intend to clay and machine polish is there no need to use such "LSP friendly products" (which by their nature cannot clean as well) in the early stages of your detail?
> 
> Thanks:thumb:


That is in fact a very fair point and something which we're actually looking into at the moment - it is essentially 'expensive' to use these products when the car is being machined anyway as they are designed to be used AFTER protection has been applied. We are looking at other alternatives with this in mind, such as Duet, Hazsafe etc but I want to test them and be comfortable with them before using them day in day out. Do you have any specific recommendations please?

Russ.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> That is in fact a very fair point and something which we're actually looking into at the moment - it is essentially 'expensive' to use these products when the car is being machined anyway as they are designed to be used AFTER protection has been applied. We are looking at other alternatives with this in mind, such as Duet, Hazsafe etc but I want to test them and be comfortable with them before using them day in day out. Do you have any specific recommendations please?
> 
> Russ.


Russ i have used Megs Shampoo plus for years great value and good shampoo


----------



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

some cracking 50/50s Russ...awesome job.

Andy


----------



## Magic Detail (Jul 25, 2010)

I came on here expecting to see pictures of a scantily clad Milly draped over some motor and all I got was a few pots of wax and some underground car park shots 

It is good to see MCC back!! Is this the dawn of a new MCC Show?!


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks for an honest reply.


I'm afraid, as a "weekend warrior" I could not hope to offer an answer to my question. I just figured (using a "first principles" approach) that if you are planning to clay and machine polish, why worry about using LSP "safe" products - would a blast of some sort of TFR not suffice?

TBH the cynic in me says this is just a form of product placement, but please don't take this as any form of criticism - maybe you are just "playing it safe" and don't want to risk any damage to plastic trim or polished bare metal that a TFR might inflict. 

I guess my main question is that a lot of products are touted as LSP safe, and therefore their cleaning "power" will be diminished. This is fine once an LSP has been applied and you need to maintain it. But for that initial "hit" prior to LSP is a more powerful cleaning agent not demanded?


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Great write up and fabulous turn around Russ, you like your Big foot


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

Russ ive used both Hazsafe and Duet and both are fantastic. Ive also moved over to Angelwax products too as they are superb. Where did you get the PTG from?


----------



## khurum6392 (Oct 11, 2012)

amazing restoration i have the same car nice work russ


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Hi Russ,

Firstly car looks epic  excellent work but expected nothing less.

What paint reading did you have after the correction? After our discussion at Nicks I bought a Pd8, just want to make sure removal is not too much.

Thanks

Rob 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Nil by mouth (Apr 15, 2012)

Thanks for such a superb post , mirror finish to paintwork , amazing results dude :thumb:
The amount of times I've been up the Pleck Rd and never knew , see you soon :wave:


----------



## rbj*rbj (Aug 21, 2008)

awesome


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Not sure what I love more, the car, the 50/50's or them finished shots.

All in all a fantastic job and a pleasure to read.


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

impressive work! glad to see another write-up!


----------



## L.J. (Nov 9, 2008)

Might impressive! Looks really glossy :buffer:

Credit to the owner for replacing the stock taillights :thumb:


----------



## Wazhalo31 (Feb 16, 2013)

Great Job the car looks awesome.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Superb Russ, was hoping you'd do a write up for this one after following on Facebook!

Looks tremendous, massive improvement!

Jon


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Stunning work as always :thumb:


----------



## dazzlecar (Sep 5, 2011)

Μy dream car, Excellent work as always!:thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

squeakyclean32 said:


> Some beautiful pics & one Stunning car at the end after all your hard work :thumb::thumb:





Chrissyronald said:


> Stunning car that! Nice work





zsdom said:


> Looks stunning in the tesco's shots, a car I'd love to own





DannyMair said:


> Nothing but love for this. Great work





Scrim-1- said:


> Fantastic work as always Russ.


Thank you all, really appreciate the kind feedback :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Ryboy_23 said:


> Great work there


Thank you 



Derekh929 said:


> Russ i have used Megs Shampoo plus for years great value and good shampoo


Thanks for the tip Derek - it was great value, I used to use it myself, but its certainly gone up in cost a fair bit over the years. I'll try the Autosmart one next I think which is very economical if you buy 25L of it.



unique detail said:


> some cracking 50/50s Russ...awesome job.
> 
> Andy


Thanks Andy 



Paragon said:


> I came on here expecting to see pictures of a scantily clad Milly draped over some motor and all I got was a few pots of wax and some underground car park shots
> 
> It is good to see MCC back!! Is this the dawn of a new MCC Show?!


Just wait until it warms up a bit Mr P  'MCC Show' lol!



bigslippy said:


> Great write up and fabulous turn around Russ, you like your Big foot


Thanks buddy - yep it works well on the right car but still need other machines as options.



RDB85 said:


> Russ ive used both Hazsafe and Duet and both are fantastic. Ive also moved over to Angelwax products too as they are superb. Where did you get the PTG from?


Cheers for the tip Rob, will give them a try.



khurum6392 said:


> amazing restoration i have the same car nice work russ


Thank you - lucky man, such a brilliant car and the noise with the 'S' button pressed is incredible!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

rob_vrs said:


> Hi Russ,
> 
> Firstly car looks epic  excellent work but expected nothing less.
> 
> ...


Hi Rob,

Due to the deeper defects I'd say average removal of 3-4 microns where required - although as we saw it can be difficult to assess on such 'orange peely' paint. Some deeper defects remained on the bonnet and roof to preserve the life of the clearcoat on the car.

Russ.



Nil by mouth said:


> Thanks for such a superb post , mirror finish to paintwork , amazing results dude :thumb:
> The amount of times I've been up the Pleck Rd and never knew , see you soon :wave:


Feel free to pop in 



rbj*rbj said:


> awesome


Thank you!



Soul Hudson said:


> Not sure what I love more, the car, the 50/50's or them finished shots.
> 
> All in all a fantastic job and a pleasure to read.


Lol thank you as always! 



Wout_RS said:


> impressive work! glad to see another write-up!


Cheers - I really must make more time to get them posted. We have some very nice cars coming up soon and I'm getting a new camera too so hopefully there will be some decent write ups coming this way soon



L.J. said:


> Might impressive! Looks really glossy :buffer:
> 
> Credit to the owner for replacing the stock taillights :thumb:


Indeed, he's also putting a Milltek on it today - he has good taste for sure. The OEM lights look SO MUCH better!



Wazhalo31 said:


> Great Job the car looks awesome.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


Thank you 



JBirchy said:


> Superb Russ, was hoping you'd do a write up for this one after following on Facebook!
> 
> Looks tremendous, massive improvement!
> 
> Jon


Cheers Jon, much appreciated.



IanG said:


> Stunning work as always :thumb:


Thanks Ian 



dazzlecar said:


> Μy dream car, Excellent work as always!:thumb:


It's a true brute of a car but it does like a drink! Thanks for the feedback


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Thats brilliant thanks, i shouldn't take much off at all then.

Thanks

Rob


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Nice work, car looks good...

:thumb:


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

amazing results and absolutly gorgeous car!

Would love one of these


----------



## Tom_watts (May 2, 2010)

Cracking work Russ look forward to seeing Tim's TTRS


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Very nice write up and even better work :thumb:.


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

very nice :thumb:


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Very nice work Russ, been catching the updates on FB:thumb:


----------



## mikeydee (May 4, 2010)

great work as usual


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

wow im liking that great job on the clean up


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks all


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Love it! I would love to own an RS4 

Cracking work and finish as normal, some great 50/50 shots :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Stunning finish:thumb:


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Stunning Russ! Glad to have another thread to read through from you bud! :thumb:


----------



## MattTurton (Dec 18, 2012)

stunning work as always!!!


----------



## Deacon Hays (Jul 25, 2012)

Great job:thumb:
Really fantastic 50:50 and finish pics.
The RS4 looks so fantastic after your work.


----------



## Raceno7 (May 2, 2011)

Glad your back doing write ups again Russ. Awesome job as always :thumb:

Matt.


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

Great work as always Russ. Love the depth and gloss on the black paint!

I must say the caddy looks incredible! So keep them fb photos coming!


----------



## Mumbles (Nov 7, 2011)

Stunning work, looks amazing! :thumb:

Chris


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thank you everyone and its good to see some feedback on our Facebook page!


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## Ph1L (Sep 12, 2008)

Looks amazing and some great 50:50 shots. Would love an RS4. Great job. :thumb:


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Flawless.


----------



## StamGreek (Oct 11, 2012)

Welcome back(hehe)Lovely work and what a car


----------



## bigup (Jun 4, 2009)

Lovely 

Out of interest does the GDS on the stand for goodness? Or just random letters?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thank you all


----------



## GolfFanBoy (May 23, 2010)

Money well spent by the owner, looks brand new after correction :thumb:


----------



## GreenyR (Oct 26, 2011)

Epic job there dude. Stunning finish.


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

Another stunner Russ in typical MCC style....


----------



## jaysr32 (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi Russ,

Only just stumbled on this thread from a pointer on another forum.

Firstly what a cracking job, you've done a lovely job, credit to you.

Secondly thank you for your recommendations on the pad combo on my RS4, wow what a difference! Far faster working time with the Microfibre pads. I have a question if you don't mind, what's the working life of one of these pads, the wear compared to the foam ones isn't so obvious.

Finally I think my G220 gave up today, either that or the brushes need changing. I'm just wondering if its a good excuse to go rotary :-s

Here's a quick shot of where I am - only a quarter of the car done at the first stage! But it has been very on and off as time is tight, luckily I'm not using it as a daily!


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Stunning


----------



## SiT (Jan 2, 2008)

Stunning work, i love these cars such a purposeful stance! Good effort the results were definitely worthwhile.

Si


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thank you all!  The feedback is massively appreciated!



jaysr32 said:


> Hi Russ,
> 
> Only just stumbled on this thread from a pointer on another forum.
> 
> ...


Looks brilliant!! Nice work! Pad life can fluctuate massively depending on the speed you've been using, pressure and technique. I generally see a reduction in cut after around 3-4 cars, but the pad still has a use as it'll cut softer paint, so I keep them in a different place.

Also it may be worth you looking at a Rupes BigFoot or Flex 3401 rather than a rotary, as in most instances, they can be just as effective.


----------

